# dwarf mbuna in a 20 gallon long



## marik (Sep 15, 2009)

i was wondering if i could do a species only tank in a 20 gallon long and what species i could fit in it. Would i be able to get away with a saulosi tank with 1 male and 3-4 females? Would any other species work better? I'd would prefer a dimorphic species.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

It's not ideal but it could be done. Lots and lots of rocks would be needed so the females have lots and lots of escape routes. It'll be hard to guarantee getting only 1 male if you're buying juveniles, so before you jump in and buy 6 or 8 unsexed saulosi, make sure you have a plan to re-home the unwanted males.

kevin


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Not sure about a 20 gallon. Can you do a 29 gallon? It's taller, and with rock all the way to the top, I think it would have a better chance of working long term. 1m, 3F Saulosi if you want dimorphic, but a group of 4 Rusties would be less agressive, and is stunning in a light colored tank! I had thought Rusties were boring, because they were in a tank with dark rock, and were the low man on the totem pole, aggressionwise. But, in a tank as I recommended, they are almost my new favoite.

P.S. I keep about 20 species, so that is no small feat!


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

im with floridagirl....i had 7 rusties in a 29 at one time 2m/5f.it was rather peaceful even with 2 males.trial and error..you never know till you try.


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

Sorry to be the naysayer here...
IMO all Malawi should be in a 4' long minimum tank.


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

Fischfan13 said:


> Sorry to be the naysayer here...
> IMO all Malawi should be in a 4' long minimum tank.


not necessarily, the so called dwarf mbuna can happily exist in smaller tanks if they are scaped wisely, however i feel 20 gallons to be too small for all but 4 rusties with lots of rock or a single aulonacara male as a "wet-pet"

-Paul


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess you could try the shelldweller Metriaclima lanisticola.

I would bet that could be a very interesting little set up.

Not that I particularly want to encourage anyone to set up a tiny Mbuna tank when 55gs are so so cheap.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Fischfan13 said:


> Sorry to be the naysayer here...
> IMO all Malawi should be in a 4' long minimum tank.


To go on the record  ...I'm not proposing that it should be done, only that it could and has worked for some. Although, I would recommend a 29 gallon for the smallest tank. Since the 20 is not going to work, long term, you could think about a 36" long tank (better), or a 48" (ideal). And only a single species of a 4" or smaller fish, unless you have a 4ft 55 gallon, in which 3 species works nicely. Ideally, start with juvies so they are used to each other while growing up. Do I have mbuna in a 29 or would I?...no, unless it was a grow out tank.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

24Tropheus said:


> I guess you could try the shelldweller Metriaclima lanisticola.
> 
> I would bet that could be a very interesting little set up.
> 
> Not that I particularly want to encourage anyone to set up a tiny Mbuna tank when 55gs are so so cheap.


They're an interesting fish, not a looker though. :lol: They'd be comfortable in a 30" shallow aquarium.


----------



## Jolly cichlids (Jun 19, 2009)

Heres a pic my friend took in malawi of the non looker, you be the judge










the morph at usisya is the prett[/img]iest tho sporting yellow pectoral/anal and dorsal fins


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm with Floridagirl, Fischfan13 and promoe...others have success (see Fogelhund's tank) but I had trouble even in the 36" tank. I'd stick to 36" for a species tank of dwarf mbuna, or a 48" tank for multiple species and/or full-size mbuna.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Maybe Rusties or Yellow Labs in a species only 29 gallon, but otherwise I would stick to longer tanks. Even Yellow Labs can still get too rough with each other in a small tank. The idea that you are going to solve all problems with rocks is overrated. You want an interesting tank with active fish. Crowded tanks with no rocks are actually easier, which is why breeders and dealers keep them that way.

If you can get a 20 long, you could get a 30 or 38. Any extra room to give them "personal space" only just helps in the long run. And you need some population density, so the extra water helps keep the water quality in a crowded tank.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

That is a cracker Jolly cichlids but yes very many of them are not as colourful as that, also some are very peaceful I hear and some are rather spikey, funny how collection point makes so much difference.

Do you know if that is one of the more peaceful types?

Oh they are still listed with some importers as livingstonii 'shell' I understand.
(Still some historic confusion over these two species)


----------



## Jolly cichlids (Jun 19, 2009)

the pic above is lanisticola luwala reef, i would not consider either metriaclima lanisticola nor metriaclima livingstonii peacefull. Both species will hold there own vs other aggressive tank mates. Lanisticola are a bit more peaceful than livingstonii + livingstonii get bigger 5"+. I've bred metriaclima livingstonii likoma extremely rough and tough species. Forgot to mention lanisticola and livingstonii are 2 seperate species. The behavior of these malawi shell dwellers is very active always moving,sifting sand and eating from all stratas of the aquarium. They are one of my favorite mbuna too watch interact


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks.

I guess that answers the question on lanisticola luwala reef (it must be a middling lanisticola)

I hear those from Likoma are relatively peaceful but apparently the Ngara are psychotic.

I think there is considerable variation within lanisticola in aggression as well as colour.

(Not really talking or asking about the far far larger livingstonii but many folk are confused by this old data on the web)
http://www.c-u-w.net/fische/pseudotroph ... stonii.htm


----------



## Jolly cichlids (Jun 19, 2009)

pseudotropheus lanisticola and metriaclima lanisticola are the same fish. Germans still call metriaclima as maylandia.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure and who is to say who is right on that? The main prob is I think is the tied up in the problem of lanisticola vs livingstonii. Clearly very different from very far separated locations but if looked at closely they seem to form a cline http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cline_%28biology%29 as Ad said.

Not that unusual in biology but it seems to confuse the importers and many cichlid keepers, breeders and collectors.


----------



## marik (Sep 15, 2009)

i was just wondering as i wanted to have a smaller sized tank in my bedroom and maybe do a species only tank.

I do have a 55 gallon tank but that's going in a different direction


----------



## Bweb (Mar 31, 2009)

I kept my Afra Cobue 2/m 3/f in a 20L for about a month due to tank shortages at the time. I put lots of rocks for them to hide in and they did fine in the tank however I would not keep them like that long term they stopped spawning altogether compared to their prior home 55gal where they were prolific.


----------

